# Bolens Large Frames



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I really like these Bolens Large frames and if I get a chance I want a 1477 and 1455 to add to my 1476. To upgrade the front tire/wheel/hub upgrade to 10" from 8" cost 250.00 and the rear 26x12-12 Duro AGs are 189.00 a pair delivered to my door, not bad for 4 ply tires that are an exact copy of the original Goodyears. I made the 3 point A frame.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Danged nice looking 1476 :thumbsup:

I think that a very good argument could be made that the Bolens Large Frames were the best series of GT's ever built.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great looking unit !


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

OldBuzzard said:


> Danged nice looking 1476 :thumbsup:
> 
> I think that a very good argument could be made that the Bolens Large Frames were the best series of GT's ever built.


I wouldn't even call it an argument, I have 6 of the best brands made (no cubs or deeres, lol) and Bolens were definitely the stoutest and best built GTs a guy could buy. there are other great GTs that come close, but man those Bolens are really overbuilt, and it *really* helps when using implements. One of the most under rated GTs was the old Ariens GT14H-GT20H really modern for its time, it was so good Kubota stole many of their designs, older Kubota and Ariens decks even interchange


----------

